# Sykes Pier FridayNight



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Ima be going out to Bob Sykes tonight around 5. I'll keep yall updated as the night goes along. Let me know if you're heading out.


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

will most likely be out there about 5:00-5:30p


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll be out there tonight going for big bull reds.


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Ended up going to Pickens where 2 bull reds were caught and a whole mess o sharks.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> I'll be out there tonight going for big bull reds.


You mean like this 41'' one I got there at 2AM this morning? :thumbup:

Did you end up getting any out there?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> You mean like this 41'' one I got there at 2AM this morning? :thumbup:


Nice red dude!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> You mean like this 41'' one I got there at 2AM this morning? :thumbup:
> 
> Did you end up getting any out there?


:laughing: Damn son you're giving up the spot for the bulls! Just curious, how many times did the old dead ass menhaden hang up in that structure approx. 100yrds out before the old drum decided to give you a run? That fat bitch has relatives that love the cold but hate the grease 
Oh yeah, seeing some huge white trout on peeled shrimp around that area. Lost one flattie Thursday night. Left early around 3am to spend some time with my 15yr old son. They're going to be piling up soon. No rush on the hook up :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I was out there we left a little before midnight. Only got one fish landed by my brother but had tons of hook ups but they kept darting under the bridge and breaking us off. I hooked up on a big shark on half of a trout but only able to fight him for a minute or so before he tail whipped me.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow nice red! Bet he was fun from the bridge


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Nah I didn't catch shit but Ima head out to Sykes tnight


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

What did you and Moganman catch that red on?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> What did you and Moganman catch that red on?


I got it on a secret bait man... (AKA freezer-burned menhaden)

Tight lines.


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh sweet I've got a whole mess ah that secret bait


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> :laughing: Damn son you're giving up the spot for the bulls! Just curious, how many times did the old dead ass menhaden hang up in that structure approx. 100yrds out before the old drum decided to give you a run? That fat bitch has relatives that love the cold but hate the grease
> Oh yeah, seeing some huge white trout on peeled shrimp around that area. Lost one flattie Thursday night. Left early around 3am to spend some time with my 15yr old son. They're going to be piling up soon. No rush on the hook up :thumbsup:


Man you know I could give the exact spot on the bridge/bait used/gear we use to everyone here & i bet we'd still be some of the only ones out there tangling with those big reds, cause not many people wanna be out there at 2 in the morning in 45 degrees with those howling winds! & funny, haha. Those grease-hating relatives managed to eat their fill of about 5 bucks worth of our damn menhaden before that bull finally decided she wanted a piece of me.  & sorry that you lost a flattie out there the other night Smarty, you'll get him in your pan soon enough I'm sure!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> Oh sweet I've got a whole mess ah that secret bait


Perfect. Get out there & slay them!


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Went out again tonight and caught nothin' but white trout and gound mullet. A few big hits but no hook ups on em.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went out to sikes tonight too and my luck hasn't been the best but my brother caught a 37 inch bull red on men haden.


----------

